# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  Looking for liberty minded corona meme ideas - we must reach the clueless

## swissaustrian

*Update: feel free to upvote my posts on reddit:* 

Governments will start loosening some of the encroachments on our liberties soon. As usual, though, they will try to keep as many oppressive policies in place as possible. 9/11 is the perfect example. *A medical equivalent to the patriot act, Guantanamo/Abu ghraib, WMD, TSA, FISA etc. is around the corner*. *We are witnessing another coup d’état, this time for phony medical reasons*.

*We, the liberty minded people of the world, communicate largely among ourselves.* We have taken care of our own well-being as best as we can and tried to reach family and friends.
*But for our own sake and for the sake of the future of our children, we must try to reach the clueless and panicked masses with liberty minded ideas*. It is time to fight back intellectually, non-violently, peacefully. We must not allow the control freaks to steal another large chunk of our freedoms.
*
I think memes are a good idea.** I have recruited a network of artists* (painters, graphic designers, photoshoppers etc.) that want to help making liberty minded memes. Please provide your ideas, feedback and already existing memes. We are asking for your help. That includes help in spreading those memes.

Some of *the keywords we are thinking about are*, giving one example each:

- accountability for wrong predictions; example: death number predictions
- ridiculous of abuses of power; example: police arresting people for private barbeques
- exposing profiteering via bailouts; example: share buyback champions cashing in on bailouts
- exposing conflicts of interest and corruption; example: Daucci and Birx connected to the gates foundation
- putting things in perspective; example: not more deaths than the seasonal flu
- emperor is naked moments; example: Boris Johnson getting sick
- civil disobedience; example: kissing through fences
- medical tyranny; example: bringing awareness to forced vaccinations in past oppressive regimes (like the Nazis in WW2)
- exposing noble lies; example: denial of mask effectiveness by WHO, CDC, surgeon general etc.
- comparing current times to pre-9/11: freedoms then and now; example: no TSA
- lobbying to get our countries out of the WHO and other international bodies; example: showing their corrupt dealings
- exposing the prioritization of partisanship over truth; example: criticism of Trump and praise of Biden for essentially the same statement
- exposing fake news and sensationalism; example: hydroxychloroquine coverage on CNN
- exposing insider dealing; example: senators selling stocks after classified briefing in February
- exposing the gates foundation; example: they had a coronavirus drill late last year
- calming down the panicked; example: keep calm and read the constitution.
- comforting the sad; example: emotional encouragement
*

Feel free to add to this list.* I will update the op occasionally if necessary.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

"A disease called smallpox didn't stop us from fighting for your Constitutional Rights."


https://www.armyheritage.org/75-info...s/209-smallpox

----------


## PAF

FWIW

“Vote the Record, Not the Rhetoric” (I do not advocate voting, except local at best, but people do it anyway)

“Government Programs, Loss of Freedom - Follow the Money“

----------


## swissaustrian

https://www.zerohedge.com/markets/ev...rica-one-image

----------


## swissaustrian



----------


## BortSimpson



----------


## BortSimpson



----------


## BortSimpson



----------


## BortSimpson



----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> 


..

----------


## swissaustrian



----------


## swissaustrian

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## swissaustrian



----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

Not liberty minded, but for totally cluelessness and snowflakery.

Family Feud - top answers for what is the first thing you will do if the $#@! hits the fan:
"buy toilet paper!"

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

> 


You can title this "opening up to a free market trading"

----------


## swissaustrian

Proud of this one:

----------


## idiom



----------


## swissaustrian



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## pcosmar

> 


The incredibly low Death rate makes that one look even more suspicious..

Like scripted for Television.

----------


## idiom

> The incredibly low Death rate makes that one look even more suspicious..
> 
> Like scripted for Television.


One of the things that gets me is that people steeped in Austrian economics which is based on the idea that the world is too complex to plan, see planning behind every pot plant.

----------


## pcosmar

> One of the things that gets me is that people steeped in Austrian economics which is based on the idea that the world is too complex to plan, see planning behind every pot plant.


I am saying it is much more likely that the man was murdered for his words,, and made a well published example of..

as the bug has a seriously low death rate.  and takes time to kill.

and is easily survivable.

But some want to have no god but the State. and Speaking against the state wishes is not acceptable.

----------


## swissaustrian



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## swissaustrian



----------


## swissaustrian



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## RonZeplin



----------


## swissaustrian



----------


## swissaustrian



----------


## swissaustrian



----------


## swissaustrian



----------


## Firestarter

I don't have genuine memes, but I thought that this is the best thread to post this in...


The Joker explains the coronavirus “pandemic”...

----------


## Firestarter

In The Simpsons episode “The fool monty”, TV-executives stage the designer “house cat flu” virus crisis to get more people to watch TV, November 2010.


They provide a vaccine to the gullible public: https://simpsonswiki.com/wiki/House_Cat_Flu

----------


## Firestarter



----------


## Anti Globalist



----------


## Firestarter



----------


## Badnon Wissenshaftler

Know_YOur_Doctors by Badnon Wissenshaftler, on Flickr

Know your doctors...

----------


## Firestarter



----------


## Firestarter

I’m no fan of the Daily Mail.
But the following made me smile…

----------


## Firestarter



----------


## Firestarter



----------


## swissaustrian



----------


## swissaustrian



----------


## swissaustrian

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Firestarter



----------


## Firestarter



----------


## Firestarter



----------


## Firestarter

You really don't have to be a genius to figure it out!

----------


## swissaustrian



----------


## jmdrake

> One of the things that gets me is that people steeped in Austrian economics which is based on the idea that the world is too complex to plan, see planning behind every pot plant.


One of the things that gets me is that (some) people who understand that the government tries to control everything thinks at times they don't.  The media control in this scamdemic is obvious.  You don't see the media reporting 24/7 about the fact that Hank Aaron died 2 weeks after taking the vaccine for the purpose of convincing African Americans the vaccine was safe.

In fact the media goes out of its way to call facts like that "misinformation."

----------


## jmdrake

> [IMG][/IMG]


Actually that chart isn't 100% accurate.  Fauci says you still have to sometimes wear a mask even if you're fully vaccinated.

"You had the vaccine and you're wearing two masks.  Isn't that theatre?"

----------


## Firestarter



----------


## swissaustrian



----------


## swissaustrian



----------


## swissaustrian



----------


## swissaustrian



----------


## swissaustrian



----------


## swissaustrian



----------

